# Anyone going to the Timonium, MD dog shows?



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone going to those shows? April 20th-24th. I will be there Friday through Sunday. 

Friday is a bunch of independent specialties one of which is weimaraners. I will be taking the BB, and Kira. 

BB is in Breed, and Kira is in Vet sweeps and regular Veterans. I hope to pick up some grand points on BB, but there are 5 other bitch specials so we will see.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope...

I am going to be in Sebring, then Vero Beach, Palmetto, West Palm (saturday only)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I am going to this show, then Lewisburg, WV shows, then its almost a month off and I will be going to the Hampton, VA shows late May. Then it's June where every weekend is booked, lucky me lol.


----------

